# Écran noir au démarrage, clavier allumé



## iamunchat (13 Juin 2014)

Hello,


Depuis hier soir, mon Macbook pro 13" de 2009 il me semble ne s'allume plus. En appuyant sur le bouton power, j'entend le bip de lancement, les ventilateurs semblent se lancer, et mon clavier s'allume, mais l'écran reste noir et la pomme éteinte.

Savez-vous d'où le problème pourrait-venir ?

J'ai tenté diverses manips trouvées sur le forum, sans succès pour le moment.

Avez-vous quelqu'un à me conseiller sur Paris pour le faire réparer ?

Merci par avance,


----------



## neotomas64 (13 Juin 2014)

Salut,

as-tu essayé de le brancher sur un écran externe? si oui, ça fonctionne?

Quand tu l'allumes, approche un côté de l'écran d'une source de lumière (lampe, lampe de poche, flash de portable etc.) pour voir si ton bureau est affiché (auquel cas ce serait "juste" un problème de rétro éclairage). Je veux pas dire de bêtises mais il me semble que la pomme derrière s'allume avec l'éclairage de l'écran donc ça veut pas dire grand chose si elle est éteinte.


----------



## iamunchat (13 Juin 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai tenté de mettre le flash de mon iphone sur l'écran, je ne vois rien.

Je tente de le brancher sur ma télé ce soir, je m'en sers souvent en second écran, à voir :/

Si ca ne donne rien, cela pourrait venir de quoi ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2014)

Carte graphique HS ?

Dans n'importe quel Apple store tu peux aller, mais le devis ne devrait pas te plaire si c'est la CG


----------



## neotomas64 (13 Juin 2014)

Si rien ne s'affiche sur un autre écran j'ai bien peur que ce soit un soucis de carte graphique mais bon, je connais plusieurs personnes qui ont des macbook avec une 9400 et a ma connaissance il n'y pas de soucis particuliers de ce côté là contrairement à d'autres modèles.

Aussi, est-ce que tu as fait ça ?


----------



## iamunchat (13 Juin 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Carte graphique HS ?
> 
> Dans n'importe quel Apple store tu peux aller, mais le devis ne devrait pas te plaire si c'est la CG



Oui je me doute...le principal c'est que je recup tout ce qui est dessus dans un 1er temps, c'est mon outil de travail.

Il faut compter combien environ ? On m'a parlé de la nappe qui relie l'écran et...je ne sais pas quoi sur un forum.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------




neotomas64 a dit:


> Si rien ne s'affiche sur un autre écran j'ai bien peur que ce soit un soucis de carte graphique mais bon, je connais plusieurs personnes qui ont des macbook avec une 9400 et a ma connaissance il n'y pas de soucis particuliers de ce côté là contrairement à d'autres modèles.
> 
> Aussi, est-ce que tu as fait ça ?





Yes j'ai fait ces manips ce matin sans succès.
L'écran s'allume 2/3 secondes puis redevient noir :/


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2014)

iamunchat a dit:


> Oui je me doute...le principal c'est que je recup tout ce qui est dessus dans un 1er temps, c'est mon outil de travail.



Récupérer les données est assez facile : il suffit d'ouvrir le MBP et de sortir le dd pour le mettre dans un boitier à 20  et le brancher sur un autre Mac.

Ou alors démarrer ton MBP en mode target sur un autre Mac, comme ça tu verras le dd.

Pour le cout de la réparation, si c'est la CG HS, il faut changer la carte mère Je dirais 600-700 


----------



## iamunchat (13 Juin 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Récupérer les données est assez facile : il suffit d'ouvrir le MBP et de sortir le dd pour le mettre dans un boitier à 20  et le brancher sur un autre Mac.
> 
> Ou alors démarrer ton MBP en mode target sur un autre Mac, comme ça tu verras le dd.
> 
> Pour le cout de la réparation, si c'est la CG HS, il faut changer la carte mère Je dirais 600-700 



Ca marche merci, je vois tout ca ce soir alors :/

C'est dingue tout de même, éteint normalement la veille, ne se rallume pas le lendemain et ayant passé la nuit sur le bureau


----------



## Bettybat (14 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis hier, l'écran de mon macbook pro 2008 est noir, attention il m'a prévenu: je marche, je marche plus, je marche, je marche plus...Et après une panique générale de quelques secondes le néant. Par contre la pomme est éclairée et tout le reste fonctionne, je l'ai testé sur un autre écran.
Ha? au moment ou je vous écris l'écran du macbook marche à nouveau mais j'en suis sure plus pour longtemps...
Si vous connaissez ce problème et qu'en plus vous l'avez réglé, je serai ravie de profiter de vos conseils.

Merci d'avance


----------



## iamunchat (14 Juin 2014)

Bon problème "résolu", mon mac s'est rallumé ce matin...j'ai seulement changé la RAM en remettant les barettes d'origine.

Je ne vois pas trop le rapport m'enfin.


----------

